

Ukrainian people ask Obama to ban Ukrainian President - Gargol
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/impose-personal-sanctions-president-ukraine-viktor-yanukovych-and-cabinet-ministers-ukraine-members/h58Fz30V
The people of Ukraine have created a petition on wthitehouse.gov to impose personal sanctions on Ukrainian president and government.
======
skryshtafovych
we are tired of being tortured by Russian regime

